# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Civilization IV Beyond the Sword

## conjur3r

Great news to Civ fans.  The new expansion has made its way out.  It looks like it has put a lot more focus on the end game.  Check out http://www.2kgames.com/civ4/beyondthesword/ for more information.

Civ 4 and the Warlords expansion both worked great on Cedega.  I have had Civ 4 working splendidly.

Has anyone tried to install this yet?

----------


## Saner

Wont even install for me  :Sad: 


Thats the error I get, shame I wanted to play the expansion 

http://442forums.net/civ4bts.png

Wine gets further, if I have the time later I will try installing Civ 4 and BTS via Wine and then running via cedega  :Surprised:  

But Wine seems to process far enough for it to tell me Civ 4 is not installed :d

----------


## Saner

Installed Civ 4 via Wine, not Cedega (had to click cancel at direct X screen)
Installed Civ 4 patch 1.61 with wine (it cryed at the end of the setup, and seemed to lose my mouse too towards the end)
Installed Civ 4 BTS via Wine (and not Cedega) (it installed the latest Civ4 patch (again?? anyways it passed it)  urgh)




> landv@landv-desktop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Firaxis Games/Sid Meier's Civilization 4/Beyond the Sword$ cedega Civ4BeyondSword.exe
> /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/gddb.py:24: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012.
>   import gddb_parser
> *Segmentation fault (core dumped)*
> landv@landv-desktop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Firaxis Games/Sid Meier's Civilization 4/Beyond the Sword$


Conclusions.

I swear too much
Winex was far easier to type and remember than Cedega
Wine is a hell of a lot quicker than Cedega 
Wine installs BTS, Cedega seems not to want too.
BTS didn't work still  :Sad:  so I am going to go and cry

----------


## conjur3r

Darn!  Why would it be so difficult when the other expansion and the original works so well  :Sad: 

Now we play the waiting with uncertainty game :~

----------


## nucleon2k

I *had* Civ4 Vanilla 1.61 working just fine in Ubuntu, until I tried to install BTS.

BTS failed on upgrading to 1.74, so I downloaded and installed the patch manually, it seemed to go ok.  Before installing BTS, I tried to start up Civ4 vanilla 1.74, but it now crashes due to MS updating their DirectX 9.0c and not telling anyone.

I added the d3dx_32.dll file that Civ4 was complaining about missing, but now it fails with a "Error Loading Shader Libraries" message.

So now my Civ4 is completely broken, can't even play vanilla.  BTS won't install, since it forces a DirectX install, which obviously crashes wine.

Anyone figured out how to get around the problems I've listed above?  I'm ready to reinstall Civ4 so I can at least get 1.61 working again.

----------


## KhaaL

I get the same error as Saner... 

Bah @ not being able to play this expansion!  :Sad:

----------


## nwadams

ya, same problem here, might have to go back to windows partition in my dual boot for the first time in 3 weeks :Sad:

----------


## nwadams

bump

----------


## Biffa2001

me too  :Sad:

----------


## Biffa2001

a bit of an update - I managed to install BTS with Wine (I believe I have the latest version that was auto update with Synaptic) and there were no errors..bu I couldn't get it to run.

I tried running it directly from within Cedega (pointing the shortcut to the Wine install BTS.exe) with no joy. 

So, I have backed up my cedega Civ IV directory and am at the moment copying my Wine Civ IV folder, which includes BTS, over to my Cedega directory. 

...I will update my progress in a mo...

----------


## GepettoBR

I have BTS installed via Wine and it runs perfectly except for one big issue (apart from the animated cursors, etc): My keyboard won't work. Does anyone know how I can fix that?

I'm using the 3.17 patch and Wine 1.1.10, though it didn't work with 1.1.9 either.

----------


## weetabix

> My question is what things did you install with winetricks that improved BTS 3.17 performance and what version of wine did you use (1.0.10 is now out)?


You really don't need winetricks at all. Biggest hamper of all I have when i added some Direct3D -settings, they only made the performance worse.
Here's some howtos I made:

Short story:

1. Copy d3dx9_26.dll to c:\windows\system32\
2. Install Civ4  (step 1 prevents asking about directx)
3. Install Warlords expansion
4. Copy mscoree.dll into c:\windows\system32\
5. Install Beyond the Sword -expansion (will update both the vanilla and warlords). 
	- Will get stuck "err:storage:BlockChainStream..." -error. Kill with Ctrl+C.
	- Install it again and it will work.
6. Update to Beyond the Sword to version 3.17 (gives error after install, ignore it).
7- Copy msxml3r.dll into folder where you installed the BtS -expansion.
8. Start winecfg, Libraries -tab and make msxml3 native.
9. Get no-dvd crack to BtS.
10. Start the game.

------
Detailed stuff:
I am using PulseAudio with Ubuntu 8.10, so I need to add padsp to every wine -command.
If you are using alsa or similar, leave padsp command part out. 
Versions used in installing are Ubuntu 8.10, Wine 1.1.8, Civilization Chronicles (Civ4 vanilla), Warlords -expansion (Retail UK/EU) and Beyond the Sword (Retail UK/EU). Machine is X2 3800+, Geforce 7900GT (restricted default drivers), 2GB memory.
The goal is to play with Beyond the Sword in fresh environment. No detail is given whether the vanilla Civ or Warlords -expansion actually work.
Drm get's in the way atleast. Use command line to be able the see the errors and kill with Ctrl+C when needed.
Shortcut should be used to play the game. Command line is used because you can see the errors.

1. Create prefix:  WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp winecfg
	Graphics settings:
		-emulate virtual desktop (I use same resolution as native)
	Sound:
		-I change the sound system from ALSA to OSS (because of PulseAudio).
		-I know that this isn't ideal, but it works for me.

2. Copy d3dx9_26.dll (a) to system32 -folder:
		cp d3dx9_26.dll ~/wine/civ4/drive_c/windows/system32/

3. Install Civ4 -game (my version is from Civilization - Chronicles). 
	-You can select if you want to install Xfire also.
	-d3d9_26.dll eliminated the directx question since in Chronicles, you cant say no to that and the installation would fail.
		WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp wine /media/CIV4DVD/setup.exe

4. Install Warlords -expansion. I de-selected the windows firewall -option.
		WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp wine /media/CIV4WARLORDS/setup.exe

5. Copy mscoree.dll (b) to system32 -folder:
		cp mscoree.dll ~/wine/civ4/drive_c/windows/system32/

6. Install Beyond the Sword
	WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp wine /media/CIV4BTSEU/setup.exe
	- It will install path for vanilla and for Warlords. This will take quite long time and it will be stucked at some point into error:
		"err:storage:BlockChainStream_WriteAt not enough blocks in chain to write data"
		Use Ctrl+C to kill the program.
	- Install again with same command:
		WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp wine /media/CIV4BTSEU/setup.exe
		-now it will work. 

7. Download 3.17 (at the moment, latest -version) and install it.
	- Download: http://forums.civfanatics.com/downlo...o=file&id=9800
	- Install: WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp wine Civ4BTS_Patch_v317.exe
		- It will give -5012 error, ignore it. Kill in console with Ctrl+C if it doesn't quit.

8. Finish the installation:
	- Copy msxml3r.dll (c) to where you installed the Beyond the Sword -game (and where the exe is).
		 cp msxml3r.dll ~/games/wine/civ4/Beyond\ the\ Sword/
	- Use winecfg to make msxml3 as native:  WINEPREFIX=~/wine/wineroots/civ4 padsp winecfg
		Libraries: write msxml3 and press Add. Ok to quit.

9. Fix the drm
	- get the no-dvd crack from internet
	- cd to game folder and make backup: 
		cd ~/games/wine/civ4/Beyond\ the\ Sword/ 
		mv Civ4BeyondSword.exe Civ4BeyondSword.exe.orig
	- Copy the cracked version in place:
		cp Civ4BeyondSword.exe ~/games/wine/civ4/Beyond\ the\ Sword/

10. Start the game
	- WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp wine ~/games/wine/civ4/Beyond\ the\ Sword/Civ4BeyondSword.exe

a) http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dl...shtml?d3dx9_26
b) http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dl....shtml?mscoree
c) http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dl....shtml?msxml3r

*Bonus*

1. Download Fall from Heaven II -mod and the media pack and patch "t".
 - http://forums.civfanatics.com/downlo...p?do=file&id=1

2. Install them:
 - WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp wine FallfromHeaven2.exe
 - WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp wine FfH2040t.exe
 - WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp wine FfH2media.exe 

3. Start the game with mod starting automatically (from Advanced, Load Mod etc. it didn't work).
 - WINEPREFIX=~/wine/civ4 padsp wine ~/games/wine/civ4/Beyond\ the\ Sword/Civ4BeyondSword.exe mod=/Mods/Fall\ from\ Heaven\ 2/

----------


## zorkerz

My advice would be to look it up in the application database (appdb) on winehq.org. There you will see the results of other people setting it up with lots of different versions of wine (newest currently being 1.0.14). I would like to know how to optimize performance but I think that would take somebody methodically going through all of the tweeks. At the rate wine is developing I don't think this is worth it to anybody. You could also vote for it on the wine appdb that way its more likely to get some developer attention (at least in theory).

I found the method with winetricks found on appdb worked better than any others i have tried. However it is still way to slow to play on my computer in ubuntu when its fine in win xp.

good luck

----------


## GepettoBR

I find it very odd that so many people are complaining about the game running too slow to be playable. It runs faster than in XP for me.

Still, my keyboard doesn't work.  :Sad:

----------


## Neo40

The only problem I see is when I finish the game and come back to my desktop,
the screen resolution stays at 1024x768 instead 1280x800. 
I,m using the latest wine 1.1.15. 
Is there a solution to fix this?
Thanks

----------


## GepettoBR

> The only problem I see is when I finish the game and come back to my desktop,
> the screen resolution stays at 1024x768 instead 1280x800. 
> I,m using the latest wine 1.1.15. 
> Is there a solution to fix this?
> Thanks


That's easy. Just configure Wine to create a virtual desktop the same size as your regular desktop.

----------


## 3jdh

When I start up Civilization IV, it's unbearably slow, especially the interface.  But if I change the resolution (up or down, doesn't seem to matter) the game becomes very playable.  I do this every time I start the game.  It's kind of silly, but it seems to work.

I'm running on an Pentium M 1.6 Thinkpad, 1GB DDR, FireGl T2.  Wine 1.1.16.

----------


## zorkerz

Thats really odd but Im excited to hear it. I will have to give it a try on mine. If it actually makes civ playable that would be so so so cool! I really hate having a 10gib xp partition around just for civ.

----------


## GepettoBR

I have a separate Wine prefix for running CIV, NWN2 and C&C:RA3, which I wipe and reinstall whenever a new Wine development version rolls along. With Wine 1.1.16, CIV is now completely playable, so long as you have msxml3 and the proper DirectX DLLs (NOT installing DirectX via winetricks, just getting them from Windows). Even the Globe View now works flawlessly. The game speed is perfect at 1280x768 (the highest my monitor will go) with all graphical settings maxed out, except for anti-aliasing, which must be left at 0.

The keyboard problem I had turned out to be related to SCIM. Killing SCIM before starting CIV solves the problem nicely.

----------


## zorkerz

@GepettoBR Would you be willing to explain what you did to wine in more detail to get  civ working?

-Did you use winetricks at all? msxml3 can be installed manually here http://wiki.winehq.org/NativeMSXML3
-Did you add a library overide for msxml3 and if so is it just the default one (native, builtin)?
-What dlls did you install (place in system32)? at times i have been told to try different combinations of d3dx9_26.dll, d3dx9_31.dll, d3dx9_32.dll, d3dx933.dll, msxml3.dll, msxml3r.dll, and possibly others.
-How did you install DirectX?
-Are you doing this with the compiz special effects enabled?

Have you tried Beyond the Sword?

I have a copy of the civ program files directory so that installing civ and the expansions is not necessary.

thanks
elias

the winehq appdb appears to be down for the moment so i don't have access to all the info id like at the moment

----------


## GepettoBR

I tried posting a new review in the appdb but for some reason, I kept getting 503 errors.

I didn't know there was a native way to install msxml3. I installed it via winetricks.

I also have corefonts, vcrun6, dotnet11 and dotnet20 installed via Winetricks, but IIRC dotnet20 isn't required for CIV (it is by NWN2, though).

I did not install DirectX, I merely copied the following DLLs from Windows to my Wine system32 folder: d3dx9_xx.dll with xx between 24 and 34 (including), d3dx10_33.dll and d3dx10_34.dll. I used the default (native, builtin) override for msxml3.dll (for the sake of completeness, I also have gdiplus (native) but that was also for Neverwinter Nights 2, and shouldn't affect Civilization IV at all).

This was all done before installing the game. I installed only the original game and Beyond the Sword, skipping Warlords, and patched BTS to version 3.17. Both installation and playing were done with Wine set to Windows XP, a virtual desktop as big as my actual desktop, Vertex Shader Support set to Hardware and Allow Pixel Shader enabled. I also used a No-CD crack because I had never gotten the game to work without one, but I don't know if it's still necessary with the current Wine build.

Civlization IV: Colonization also works flawlessly in the same Wine prefix (also using a No-CD crack).

If there's any important information I left out, like other config options, tell me and I'll post it here. Everything I installed is listed, though.

P.S.: cabextract is necessary for installing some of the winetricks packages.

----------


## zorkerz

Well no luck here. 

First I disabled compiz special effects it has never worked for me with this enabled. Then I tried it with just msxml.3 installed from winetricks it crashed with an error asking for d3dx9_36.dll (one you did not recommend). After adding d3dx9_36.dll it got as far as it did with any future tests. The game starts sound works and I can start a game but as soon as the loading is done before I actually get into civ it crashes and loggs me out. Occasionally I get hard freezes before this that require a compled reboot. In the past I have made it to the actual game but its been very slow. 

I then added corefonts, vcrun6, and dotnet11 one by one. Then added all the .dlls with and without d3dx9_36.dll. Next I realized I was using wine 1.1.17 instead of 1.1.16 so I tried it with the older version as well. None of this appeared to make any meaningful difference. 

Differences:
- I did not have all the dll files you mention in my windows system32 so I downloaded them offline I don't know if dll files by the same name might have different versions if so this would be a big problem.
-I did not install the game but used a preinstalled file that works fine in xp.
-i have warlords installed
-did not use cabextract it did not seem like any of the things we installed with winetricks needed it but I could be wrong.
-I did not have dotnet20 installed or the gdiplus (native) overide.

In the process of installing civ did you install directx by any chance?

My suspicion is that this comes down to our graphics cards. I have an intel GMA965 chipset which apparently has some key components of the linux driver missing. I hear some of this is starting to get fixed in jaunty but it looks like I will need to keep my 10 gig windows drive around for awhile longer. At least it keeps me away from civ when I need to be.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## GepettoBR

> In the process of installing civ did you install directx by any chance?
> 
> My suspicion is that this comes down to our graphics cards. I have an intel GMA965 chipset which apparently has some key components of the linux driver missing. I hear some of this is starting to get fixed in jaunty but it looks like I will need to keep my 10 gig windows drive around for awhile longer. At least it keeps me away from civ when I need to be.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I had installed DirectX when prompted by the CIV installer in the past, but it never worked. I only used the DLLs. And I double-checked, but I did not, in fact, copy d3dx9_36.dll from Windows. If you like, I can upload my versions of the other DLLs for you to see if it was indeed a version conflict.

Cabextract doesn't need to be called, but I read somewhere that it needs to be installed because Winetricks calls it.

As for the video card, it may be that the driver is the problem. As I was reading your post it occurred to me to ask what driver you were using (I know, for example, that the open-source nv driver for nVidia and the also open "ati" driver have a few bugs with DirectX applications in Wine, though I have no experience with Intel GPUs). If it is a driver problem, however, it is likely to be fixed by a kernel update such as the one we'll have on the jump to Jaunty, since new kernel = new drivers.

I think I can also get a hold on a computer with an Intel GPU but there's no way of telling if it's the same as yours until I have it with me. I'll do a Wubi install of Intrepid, get the latest Wine from the WineHQ repos and report back, probably in a week or so.

----------


## zorkerz

Your right it does say on the winetricks page 


> Also, some winetricks "packages" require the cabextract tool to be installed. The cabextract tool is for extracting Microsoft cabinet files, also called *.CAB* files.


 I don't think any of the things we installed have .cab files if they did I would expect to have seen an error in the terminal. So hopefully safe on this front. 

Ill hold out for awhile no the .dlls I can't invest much more time into this until my schedule loosens up a bit. Some day I would love to test out how many of those .dlls are actually needed not that they take up much space. Ive read people saying many different combinations are required.

I don't know what range of intel GPUs are affected by this issue. I know my card is an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator x3100. It reports itself as having a gl960/gm965 chipset. I don't know how to determin which one there are a few relatively minor differences according to wikipedia. 

Id love to hear about somebody elses experiences with a similar integrated intel GPU.

----------


## GepettoBR

> Ill hold out for awhile no the .dlls I can't invest much more time into this until my schedule loosens up a bit. Some day I would love to test out how many of those .dlls are actually needed not that they take up much space. Ive read people saying many different combinations are required.


True. The combination I'm using is the one I saw on a BTS 3.13 review on AppDB. I just followed it and it worked, but I did see many comments ont eh page about people who had it working with other combinations. Sadly, I haven't the time to test all of this.




> I don't know what range of intel GPUs are affected by this issue. I know my card is an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator x3100. It reports itself as having a gl960/gm965 chipset. I don't know how to determin which one there are a few relatively minor differences according to wikipedia. 
> 
> Id love to hear about somebody elses experiences with a similar integrated intel GPU.


The computers I have a chance of getting my hands on are both laptops, so they'll have integrated/on-board video. One of them is a Hewlett-Packard, the other a Sony Vaio. Maybe we'll get lucky on the chipset.

----------


## zorkerz

So ive finally installed Jaunty for real instead of in a virtual machine. Ive installed wine 1.1.16 and ive been testing variations of what was tried above. I have not had any drastic success. The farthest it gets is the civ loading screen before it goes full screen. If anyone can interpret it here is the terminal output with msxml, corefonts, dotnet11, and vcrun6 installed from winetricks and d3dx9_33.dll, and d3dx9_36.dll put in system32.



```
wine '/home/data/games/civiv/Beyond the Sword/Civ4BeyondSword.exe'
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 55 (SPI_SETMOUSEKEYS)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 59 (SPI_SETSTICKYKEYS)
fixme:cursor:CURSORICON_CreateIconFromANI Loading all frames for .ani cursors not implemented.
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {9a5ea990-3034-4d6f-9128-01f3c61022bc} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {9a5ea990-3034-4d6f-9128-01f3c61022bc} could be created for context 0x1
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:cursor:CURSORICON_CreateIconFromANI Loading all frames for .ani cursors not implemented.
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
err:menubuilder:WinMain failed to build menu item for Z:\home\data\games\civiv\Beyond the Sword\Logs.lnk
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
err:menubuilder:WinMain failed to build menu item for Z:\home\data\games\civiv\Beyond the Sword\Saves.lnk
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:cursor:CURSORICON_CreateIconFromANI Loading all frames for .ani cursors not implemented.
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:cursor:CURSORICON_CreateIconFromANI Loading all frames for .ani cursors not implemented.
fixme:cursor:CURSORICON_CreateIconFromANI Loading all frames for .ani cursors not implemented.
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
err:menubuilder:WinMain failed to build menu item for Z:\home\data\games\civiv\Beyond the Sword\CivilizationIV.ini.lnk
fixme:cursor:CURSORICON_CreateIconFromANI Loading all frames for .ani cursors not implemented.
fixme:cursor:CURSORICON_CreateIconFromANI Loading all frames for .ani cursors not implemented.
fixme:wtsapi:WTSRegisterSessionNotification Stub 0x1002a 0x00000000
wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x00000000 at address (nil) (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on execute access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).
Register dump:
 CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0063 GS:006b
 EIP:00000000 ESP:0032fb64 EBP:00000008 EFLAGS:00010283(   - 00      -RIS1C)
 EAX:0a0d6ff0 EBX:00ccb140 ECX:0a0d7158 EDX:0a0d6ff0
 ESI:0a0d6d60 EDI:0a0d6ff0
Stack dump:
0x0032fb64:  0068b61a 0a0d6d60 7b85583e 01a73b12
0x0032fb74:  00000000 00002710 00000000 00000000
0x0032fb84:  00000000 ee1b90be 01c99faf 7b8557f9
0x0032fb94:  7b8b7ff4 0032fba8 7b855867 7b855859
0x0032fba4:  0068b71c 0068b335 0a0d6dc0 0a0d6d60
0x0032fbb4:  0a0d6d60 004e994c 00400000 0a0d6bb0
Backtrace:
=>0 0x00000000 (0x00000008)
  1 0x00000000 (0x00000000)
0x00000000: addb    %al,0x0(%eax)
Modules:
Module    Address            Debug info    Name (98 modules)
PE      330000-  343000    Deferred        zlib1
PE      350000-  35e000    Deferred        hapdbg
PE      400000- 1038186    Deferred        civ4beyondsword
PE     1040000- 13af000    Deferred        d3dx9_33
PE     1ca0000- 2153000    Deferred        cvgamecoredll
PE    10000000-1002b000    Deferred        boost_python-vc71-mt-1_32
PE    18000000-18038000    Deferred        binkw32
PE    1e000000-1e1ca000    Deferred        python24
PE    21100000-2118c000    Deferred        mss32
PE    69b10000-69c14000    Deferred        msxml3
ELF    7b800000-7b93f000    Deferred        kernel32<elf>
  \-PE    7b820000-7b93f000    \               kernel32
ELF    7bc00000-7bcb1000    Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE    7bc10000-7bcb1000    \               ntdll
ELF    7bf00000-7bf04000    Deferred        <wine-loader>
PE    7c340000-7c396000    Deferred        msvcr71
PE    7c3a0000-7c41b000    Deferred        msvcp71
ELF    7d7ac000-7d7c1000    Deferred        wtsapi32<elf>
  \-PE    7d7b0000-7d7c1000    \               wtsapi32
ELF    7d7c1000-7d7d6000    Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE    7d7d0000-7d7d6000    \               midimap
ELF    7d7d6000-7d7ff000    Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE    7d7e0000-7d7ff000    \               msacm32
ELF    7d7ff000-7d818000    Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE    7d800000-7d818000    \               msacm32
ELF    7e019000-7e020000    Deferred        libgdbm.so.3
ELF    7e020000-7e038000    Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF    7e038000-7e096000    Deferred        libpulse.so.0
ELF    7e0a8000-7e0b1000    Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF    7e0b1000-7e179000    Deferred        libasound.so.2
ELF    7e17b000-7e184000    Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF    7e184000-7e18b000    Deferred        libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
ELF    7e18b000-7e1c2000    Deferred        winealsa<elf>
  \-PE    7e190000-7e1c2000    \               winealsa
ELF    7e20e000-7e241000    Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE    7e210000-7e241000    \               uxtheme
ELF    7e241000-7e24a000    Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF    7e24a000-7e24f000    Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF    7e24f000-7e253000    Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF    7e253000-7e25b000    Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF    7e25b000-7e265000    Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF    7e265000-7e26b000    Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF    7e26b000-7e26e000    Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF    7e26e000-7e28f000    Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE    7e270000-7e28f000    \               imm32
ELF    7e28f000-7e294000    Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF    7e294000-7e2ae000    Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF    7e2ae000-7e2b2000    Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF    7e2b2000-7e3a1000    Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF    7e3a1000-7e3b0000    Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF    7e3b0000-7e3b5000    Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF    7e3be000-7e3c2000    Deferred        libcap.so.1
ELF    7e3c2000-7e45e000    Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE    7e3d0000-7e45e000    \               winex11
ELF    7e475000-7e49c000    Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF    7e49c000-7e4c9000    Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF    7e4c9000-7e4df000    Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF    7e4df000-7e555000    Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF    7e567000-7e5b4000    Deferred        dsound<elf>
  \-PE    7e570000-7e5b4000    \               dsound
ELF    7e5b4000-7e6a0000    Deferred        oleaut32<elf>
  \-PE    7e5d0000-7e6a0000    \               oleaut32
ELF    7e6a0000-7e707000    Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE    7e6b0000-7e707000    \               rpcrt4
ELF    7e707000-7e819000    Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE    7e720000-7e819000    \               ole32
ELF    7e819000-7e82e000    Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE    7e820000-7e82e000    \               lz32
ELF    7e82e000-7e849000    Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE    7e830000-7e849000    \               version
ELF    7e849000-7e876000    Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE    7e850000-7e876000    \               ws2_32
ELF    7e876000-7e90a000    Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE    7e880000-7e90a000    \               winmm
ELF    7e90a000-7e977000    Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE    7e920000-7e977000    \               msvcrt
ELF    7e977000-7ea3e000    Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE    7e980000-7ea3e000    \               comctl32
ELF    7ea3e000-7ea9c000    Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE    7ea50000-7ea9c000    \               shlwapi
ELF    7ea9c000-7ec29000    Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE    7eab0000-7ec29000    \               shell32
ELF    7ec29000-7ec7e000    Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE    7ec40000-7ec7e000    \               advapi32
ELF    7ec7e000-7ed1f000    Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE    7ec90000-7ed1f000    \               gdi32
ELF    7ed1f000-7ee6e000    Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE    7ed40000-7ee6e000    \               user32
ELF    7ef98000-7efa4000    Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF    7efa4000-7efaf000    Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF    7efaf000-7efc8000    Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF    7efc8000-7efee000    Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF    7eff7000-7f000000    Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF    f7ca9000-f7cad000    Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF    f7cad000-f7e10000    Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF    f7e11000-f7e2a000    Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF    f7e3c000-f7f77000    Deferred        libwine.so.1
ELF    f7f79000-f7f9a000    Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) Z:\home\data\games\civiv\Beyond the Sword\Civ4BeyondSword.exe
    00000009    0 <==
0000000c 
    00000014    0
    00000013    0
    00000012    0
    0000000e    0
    0000000d    0
0000000f 
    00000016    0
    00000015    0
    00000011    0
    00000010    0
00000017 
    00000018    0
Backtrace:
=>0 0x00000000 (0x00000008)
  1 0x00000000 (0x00000000)
err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr (nil)
```

----------


## GepettoBR

How aggravating.

I got the laptop, but couldn't for the life of me get anything to work. Since it isn't mine, I had to go with a Wubi installation. I don't know if that has to do with the problem, but Ubuntu's PulseAudio simply refused to work even after following the instructions on psyke's thread a few times. Switching to Kubuntu for Phonon I got sound, but something was wrong with mounting my CD - a problem that probably already existed in the GNOME installation as well, since it has nothing to do with the DE.

I couldn't even get to Wine, since a thorough test without sound isn't really possible, much less install the game.

----------


## zorkerz

Oh shucks. I just found out that UXA which will eventually replace EXA for at least some graphics cards (I think they are for memory management) is not turned on by default in jaunty due to instability. I have turned it on in my xorg.conf and if I get a good chance Ill try civ with that.

----------


## color_vision_researcher

I wanted to share with you all my experiences with Civ IV (running on 64-bit Jaunty Distro) and how I got around the 'shader' error others are getting.  

This tutorial was great for the installing via wine!

Secondly, for those of you having the "Error Loading Shader" issues during the init portion of the load I offer this suggestion. 

1. Go into /home/user/My Games and open the BTS program folder. 

2. DELETE the CivilizationIV.ini file.

3. Rerun, the program (you will still have the error).  REOPEN the CivilizationIV.ini file like the last step.  

4. Go to the portion on the file where it says " Disable caching of xml and file system (may  slow initialization"

5. Change the DisableCaching = 0   to    DisableCaching = 1  

This got rid of the "Shader" error and corrected the issue for me.

Cheers.

----------


## Yeeha

How do you people get 3.19 patch installed, some suggest dcom98 but with that installer allways says that error 6005 that says theres another install going on.

----------


## Yeeha

Atlast i got it to run those who have same problem - i deleted .wine and first thing i did after creating new .wine was setting win98 and installing dcom98 and then directx9, xml3 and then installed the game and patch. Oddly enough when installed dcom98 previously after game install and set win98 patch didnt work.

----------

